# Que no quede ni un recuerdo



## ergopet

Hola a todos 

Sucede que el otro día estaba escuchando una canción y me puse a pensar en una de las líneas:
“Que no quede ni un recuerdo”

Intenté expresarlo en inglés, pero en ese momento no encontré una respuesta.
Recientemente vi una película subtitulada y se omitió una parte que decía: “Que no se vaya”.

Entonces me surgió la misma duda y ahora se ha convertido en algo muy incómodo.
¿Cómo serían esas frases en inglés?

También se me ocurren otras donde “que no…” cumple el mismo rol:
Que no cierre la puerta, que no camine rápido, que no vea televisión, etc.
Notemos que es diferente a un simple imperativo.

¿Qué significaría ese “que no” en inglés?”

Espero que mi dilema ayude a otras personas con una duda similar.


----------



## wanderingk

Hola ergopet,

Una traducción de “que no quede ni un recuerdo” seria “May there be no memory remaining.” “May there be” es parecido a “que…”, pero es mucho menos común, así que a veces suena un poco raro.

Si hablas en segunda persona, podrías expresar las otras frases como un simple imperativo, y aunque no es lo mismo en español, creo que es la más cerca que tenemos en ingles: “Don’t leave yet,” etc.

Si piensas en “que no se vaya” como una abreviación de una frase mas completa en español, como “Digale que no se vaya,” o “Espero que no se vaya,” podría traducirlo al ingles: “tell him not to leave” o “I hope he doesn’t leave.”
Otra persona podría tener otra opinión.


----------



## Chris K

En general, se diría "don't close the door, don't walk fast," etc. si estás hablando directamente a la persona. Pero yo traduciría "Que no quede ni un recuerdo" como "let not a memory remain."

Que no se vaya Ud. --> don't go
Que no se vaya él --> don't let him go


----------



## wanderingk

Yes, "Let not a memory remain" sounds much more eloquent! Both are somewhat formal sounding.


----------



## apostrofo

Hola
Pues sirve para enfatizar, para dar más fuerza a la negación (tipo los intensifiers en inglés - indeed, at all....)
Se me ocurre por ejemplo que podría ser en una discusión:

- que no digas nada más = don't say a single word
- que no hombre que no = don't insist, I said no

seguro que algún nativo puede dar mejores ejemplos en inglés, pero creo que la idea de enfatizar está clara
saludos


----------



## Mirlo

wanderingk said:


> Yes, "Let not a memory remain" sounds much more eloquent! Both are somewhat formal sounding.


----------



## ergopet

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas.
Precisamente ahora estaba buscando esa canción y la frase real es: "Que no encuentre ni un recuerdo".
¿Cómo sería en tal caso?

Y también supongo que "may there be" y ese "let not" son más comunes en el sentido poético, ¿no?


----------



## Mirlo

Let no memory be found???


----------



## Sprache

Creo que esta construcción muy común en español es algo que simplemente no se puede traducir directamente al inglés. Creo que depende del contexto en que se usa y que hay más de una manera de decirlo en inglés. Lo de _let not _y _may there be_ realmente no se usa en el habla cotidiana y no se compara con la construcción en español.


----------



## Mirlo

Sprache said:


> Creo que esta construcción muy común en español es algo que simplemente no se puede traducir directamente al inglés. Creo que depende del contexto en que se usa y que hay más de una manera de decirlo en inglés. Lo de _let not _y _may there be_ realmente no se usa en el habla cotidiana y no se compara con la construcción en español.



Solo para aclarar:
Tampoco se usa en el habla cotidiana en español *que no quede*..creo que se trata de una canción, por eso lo mejor sería usarlo así en inglés también!!


----------



## apostrofo

Hola
por lo menos en español de España sí que es super frecuente esta construcción
sí que sería frecuente en el habla cotidiana decir "que no quede ni un recuerdo" (por ejemplo después de una ruptura amorosa si uno tira todos los recuerdos a la basura)
saludos


----------



## alFarrob

Mirlo said:


> Solo para aclarar:
> Tampoco se usa en el habla cotidiana en español *que no quede*..creo que se trata de una canción, por eso lo mejor sería usarlo así en inglés también!!



"Que no queden dudas", "que no te olvides" son muy usuales, por ejemplo.
A par de la negativa también la afirmativa es muy frecuente, por ejemplo "¡Que te calles!".


----------



## Mirlo

alFarrob said:


> "Que no queden dudas", "que no te olvides" son muy usuales, por ejemplo.
> A par de la negativa también la afirmativa es muy frecuente, por ejemplo "¡Que te calles!".



En mi opinión si son usadas , pero no todos los días ...Tengo mucho tiempo sin decirle a alguien "qué no te queden dudas" eso sería en una conversación muy formal.
Además, como dije antes ...*es una canción*...lo que estaba tratando de explicar es que el uso de "let no" o de "may there be"  funciona para este caso.


----------



## alFarrob

Mirlo said:


> En mi opinión si son usadas , pero no todos los días ...Tengo mucho tiempo sin decirle a alguien "qué no te queden dudas" eso sería en una conversación muy formal.
> Además, como dije antes ...*es una canción*...*lo que estaba tratando de explicar es que el uso de "let no" o de "may there be"  funciona para este caso*.




Sí, estoy de acuerdo que funciona. Sin embargo, las expresiones enfáticas e idiomáticas son siempre de traducción dificil.


----------



## Mirlo

alFarrob said:


> Si, estoy de acuerdo que funciona. Sin embargo, las expresiones enfáticas e idiomáticas son siempre de traducción dificil.


  De verdad!!


----------



## MCL

Mirlo said:


> En mi opinión si son usadas , pero no todos los días ...Tengo mucho tiempo sin decirle a alguien "qué no te queden dudas" eso sería en una conversación muy formal.
> Además, como dije antes ...*es una canción*...lo que estaba tratando de explicar es que el uso de "let no" o de "may there be"  funciona para este caso.



En México esta manera a expresarse no es raro.

No está fácil a traducirlo al inglés.  No se puede hacerlo de una manera literal y natural a una vez.

Que le vaya bien: 'That it may go well with you'.  (No sueñe natural, aún se entiende el sentido).  'I hope that everything goes well for you', será una manera natural a expresarlo.

De canciones, es otra cosa, no necesariamente sueñan natural, mas poéticos.

"Que no encuentre ni un recuerdo".
Quizás:
     May a memory not even be found.
     May you not find even a memory.
     May you not even chance upon a memory.


----------



## ergopet

Así, let no memory be found está bien (?)

Y siguiendo la ayuda de MCL ¿let not even a memory be found y may you not find even a memory expresarían lo mismo?
Entonces exclusivamente en este caso debo preguntar: ¿cuál sería le diferencia entre “let no…” y “may not…”? porque al igual que con todas las palabras, debe haber cierta diferencia.

Además, en el habla cotidiana basta con un "don't...", ¿cierto?


----------



## FromPA

ergopet said:


> Que no cierre la puerta, que no camine rápido, que no vea televisión, etc.



None of the English translation provided so far would be used in casual speech.  My guess is that the type of polite imperative expressed in the above examples could be translated as:
Please don't close the door / I'd prefer that you didn't close the door
Please don't walk quickly
Please don't watch TV


----------



## Leyre12

I wish no memory remains?


----------



## FromPA

Leyre12 said:


> I wish no memory remains?



I hope no memory remains.


----------



## Chris K

FromPA said:


> I hope no memory remains.



Or change it to the subjunctive: "I wish that no memory *remain*." It would be very formal or literary.


----------



## Mirlo

MCL said:


> En México esta manera a expresarse no es raro.
> 
> No está fácil a traducirlo al inglés.  No se puede hacerlo de una manera literal y natural a una vez.
> 
> Que le vaya bien: 'That it may go well with you'.  (No sueñe natural, aún se entiende el sentido).  'I hope that everything goes well for you', será una manera natural a expresarlo.
> 
> De canciones, es otra cosa, no necesariamente sueñan natural, mas poéticos.
> 
> "Que no encuentre ni un recuerdo".
> Quizás:
> May a memory not even be found.
> May you not find even a memory.
> May you not even chance upon a memory.


Qué  le vaya bien no es lo mismo que *Qué no encuentre ni un recuerdo*
Además tus opciones no creo que estén correctas "may you not even" ????


----------



## ergopet

Pero aún no han respondido mi último post.


----------



## Mirlo

ergopet said:


> Pero aún no han respondido mi último post.




*Let no memory remain *


----------



## Leyre12

¿Pero el pasado y el subjuntivo de *remain*, no es *remained*?


----------



## Chris K

Leyre12 said:


> ¿Pero el pasado y el subjuntivo de *remain*, no es *remained*?



Después de los verbos "let" o "may" se dice "remain."


----------



## Leyre12

Chris K said:


> Después de los verbos "let" o "may" se dice "remain."



De acuerdo. Pero entonces ¿es correcto decir esto?

I hope no memory _remains_
I wish no memory _remained_


----------



## Chris K

Leyre12 said:


> De acuerdo. Pero entonces ¿es correcto decir esto?
> 
> I hope no memory _remains_
> I wish no memory _remained _



Sí, con "wish" y "hope" se usa las formas conjugadas.


----------



## albionlover

Leyre12 said:


> De acuerdo. Pero entonces ¿es correcto decir esto?
> 
> I hope no memory _remains_
> I wish no memory _remained_



Sí, pero no estás utilizando el subjuntivo en estos casos.
El subjuntivo coincide con la forma base del verbo, y no añade _-s_ en la tercera persona del singular:_ I remain, you remain, he remain_,...
El verbo_ to be _tiene, además de la forma_ I be, you be, he be_, ... una forma de pasado: _I were, you were, he were_, etc.


----------



## ergopet

Pero yo me refería a este :



ergopet said:


> Así, let no memory be found está bien (?)
> 
> Y siguiendo la ayuda de MCL ¿let not even a memory be found y may you not find even a memory expresarían lo mismo?
> Entonces exclusivamente en este caso debo preguntar: ¿cuál sería le diferencia entre “let no…” y “may not…”? porque al igual que con todas las palabras, debe haber cierta diferencia.
> 
> Además, en el habla cotidiana basta con un "don't...", ¿cierto?


----------



## Chris K

Normalmente, no se puede dirigir el verbo "let" a la persona a quien hablas. "Let John do it" pero "_you_ do it." Y no puedes decir "John do it" sino, "let John do it" (o "have John do it," etc.).

"May" es más impersonal, (y, muchas veces, más positivo): "May you have a happy holiday."


----------



## albionlover

ergopet said:


> Pero yo me refería a este :



_May_ y _let_ son sinónimos en este tipo de frases formales en las que se expresan deseos o esperanzas:

_May/let there be no doubt in your minds about our intentions:_ Que no haya duda ...

En el habla cotidiana se diría _don't doubt about ... 

_


----------



## Chris K

albionlover said:


> _May_ y _let_ son sinónimos en este tipo de frases formales en las que se expresan deseos o esperanzas:
> 
> _May/let there be no doubt in your minds about our intentions:_ Que no haya duda ...



En el habla cotidiana se diría _don't doubt about ... 

_Mejor, "don't have any doubts about...""May there be no doubt" no sería común; "let there be no doubt" es mejor.


----------



## Chris K

Mejor, "don't have any doubts about..."

"May there be no doubt" no sería común; "let there be no doubt" es mejor.


----------



## ergopet

Muchas gracias a todos. Ya entendí.

Aunque no sé el porqué cambiaron el título cuando mi pregunta era por los "que no..." en general y yo usaba "que no encuentre ni un recuerdo" como ejemplo principal.

A todo esto, este es el párrafo de la canción:

Déjame en tierras sin Dios
*Que no encuentre ni un recuerdo*
Llévame, quiero escapar, alejarme de su risa.
Déjame lejos, no hay prisa.

Hay cierta ambigüedad donde podría ser:

-Que no (se) encuentre...
-Que (yo) no encuentre...

¿Cómo serían los "que no" de esas frases en inglés?


----------



## Mirlo

ergopet said:


> Muchas gracias a todos. Ya entendí.
> 
> Aunque no sé el porqué cambiaron el título cuando mi pregunta era por los "que no..." en general y yo usaba "que no encuentre ni un recuerdo" como ejemplo principal.
> 
> A todo esto, este es el párrafo de la canción:
> 
> Déjame en tierras sin Dios
> *Que no encuentre ni un recuerdo*
> Llévame, quiero escapar, alejarme de su risa.
> Déjame lejos, no hay prisa.
> 
> Hay cierta ambigüedad donde podría ser:
> 
> -Que no (se) encuentre...
> -Que (yo) no encuentre...
> 
> ¿Cómo serían los "que no" de esas frases en inglés?



Por favor, abre un hilo para cada pregunta (reglas) también te pedirán más contexto!


----------

